# Sergei De Jonge & his family of guitar makers



## Daniel Grenier (Jun 24, 2008)

http://ottawa.ctv.ca/servlet/an/loc...alcontact_bio_080213/20080213/?hub=OttawaHome

This is a video from the Ottawa show, Regional Contact who did a feature on luthierSergei De Jonge and his family.They make terrific guitars - all of them. Very interesting. Just click on the de Jonge line under the video player box.


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

Thanks for sharing ...really enjoyed it


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

He has trained some pretty good builders, sharing the wealth of his knowledge.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

That was a good story. Thank you for sharing.


----------

